# Custom made Bikes



## singlestoph (21. Oktober 2007)

crosscountry, touren, croscountrytouren, also alles was noch nicht FR oder DDD ist
(es soll ja leute geben die ein spezialized 120mm fully als all-mountain-bike kategorisieren) die also auch

wenns geht so richtig custom, dh auch mit custom rahmen

stahl, titan, wasimmer ...

hardtails, softails, fullys, classic, singlespeed, 29er, was immer euch spass macht

mit einem neuen schaltwerk verzierte versenderbikes lieber nicht

schwarze plaste und alubomber vom versandhandel ( oder aus der copy-paste abteilung), so gerne ihr sie habt, lieber in die andern freds die schon voll davon sind ...

traumbikes , selbst aufgebaute klassiker, originelle umbauten .....

müssen nicht immer teure dinger sein die man sonst nur in den magazinen sieht

bitte niemanden blöde anmachen wenn dann nur ich oder die moderatoren



wenns ausartet wie in gewissen andern freds beanrage ich löschung

danke

christoph


----------



## singlestoph (21. Oktober 2007)

ich stell mal ein paar bikes von mir und meiner freundin rein



























hab noch mehr 

aber ich möchte je eure bikes sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tifreak (22. Oktober 2007)

Jawohl!

Mehr Custom geht ( fast ) nicht 




Salsa hätte auch was passendes gehabt, aber ich bin halt der Tifreak 

Grüsse aus der Schweiz


----------



## Manni1599 (22. Oktober 2007)

Mein allerliebstes:
GT Richter 8.0 (Rahmen von 1993)





Was ich gerne noch ändern möchte ist die Kurbel, da soll demnächst, sobald ich eine neue oder neuwertige, bezahlbare finde, schwarze Turbine rein.

Das war die Ausgangsbasis:




Mehr Fotos sowie der Aufbau in meiner Galerie

Manni


----------



## sporty (23. Oktober 2007)

Schönen Gruss an die http://www.flammerouge.ch/


----------



## kodak (23. Oktober 2007)

...da Titan erwuenscht war: REWEL Rahmen in Massanfertigung





http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/414253/cat/16908... 

...alles andere in meinen Galerien ;-)

Percy


----------



## phposse (23. Oktober 2007)

So wie das Richter wird meins demnächst auch aussehen. Nur ist meine Ausgangsbasis definitiv besser. Tja Schade David


----------



## Don Trailo (3. November 2007)

ok hier passt es auch...


----------



## dominique (5. November 2007)

gefällt mir ausserordentlich gut,da gibt es nichts zu meckern, ev. einen feineren Flaschenhalter. gehst aber nicht in den Schlamm damit  
kannst du ein Bild vom Vorbau reinstellen. Danke


----------



## jasper (5. November 2007)

was ist das für ein vorbau? suche verzweifelt einen weißen, der nicht gleich ein dh-stummel ist...


----------



## sunracer (6. November 2007)

@sporty: Das Surly roxxx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (6. November 2007)

jasper schrieb:


> was ist das für ein vorbau? suche verzweifelt einen weißen, der nicht gleich ein dh-stummel ist...




 ist ein truvativ team ( hab ihn weiss gepulvert)


----------



## Re-spekt (18. November 2007)

hier kann ich *mein´s* nochmal zeigen ! haben aber schon alle gesehen oder ?

 (hat lange gebraucht)






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## SmithWesson (21. November 2007)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> hier kann ich *mein´s* nochmal zeigen ! haben aber schon alle gesehen oder ?
> 
> (hat lange gebraucht)
> 
> ...



was ist das den für ein dreck so ein hässliches bike habe ich schon lange nicht mehr gesehen :kotz:


----------



## GlanDas (21. November 2007)

SmithWesson schrieb:


> was ist das den für ein dreck so ein hässliches bike habe ich schon lange nicht mehr gesehen :kotz:



Mag ja am Anfang ganz lustig gewesen sein, aber so langsam reichts.
Danke.


----------



## smog (21. November 2007)

Rahmen, Gabel: Stahl, geschweisst, gelötet
Geometrie: Stumpjumper 1993 etwas modifiziert

Teileliste:

-mavic, dt, king singlespeed
-hope mini
-thomson, easton
-shannon, selle slr, noname klemme
-shimano 105 kurz, avid rollamajig, 4 xtr 8fach ritzel, sram pc58, suntour daumenschalter
-raceface poliert, blackspire, tune titan innenlager, xtr clickies


----------



## kimpel (21. November 2007)

gefällt sehr 
auch wenn mir perönlich ein campa-schaltwerk (chorus aktuell z.B.) besser gefallen würde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singlestoph (13. Januar 2008)




----------



## singlestoph (13. Januar 2008)




----------



## Der P (13. Januar 2008)

Gruß
Pascal


----------



## singlestoph (22. Januar 2008)

Massrahmen aus DE (leider baut der liebe herr keine rahmen mehr ...)
excentrisches innenlager Wiesmann/Ritchey ausfallenden
DT, XTR, XT-disc, Salsa, on-one, Brooks, Pace, King

s


----------



## lemma (22. Januar 2008)

öm, ist das vorne 29 , hinten 26 zoll ?


----------

